# Where Can I Find All Of This?



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Aquarium Forum Friends:

I was doing some online research regarding a replacement tank setup when we get around to re-doing the aquarium once our house is fixed from the last 60 gallon flooding it, and it alarmed me that I just may not be able to find what I am looking for...

We already have the two good HOB filters ready to go (an Aqueon QuietFlow 55 and AquaClear 110, both of which I cleaned down today so they're ready for their next install), plus gravel, some decor, air pumps, bubble bars, food and syphons, so I don't really need one of those "all in one" kits that group together the filter, food, etc. -- what we DO need is a new tank, of course, a stand and matching canopy and perhaps a hood beneath the canopy which houses the fluorescent light strip (although we do have a light strip from our last setup, an Aqueon, that's working just fine). In our last tank setup, the aforementioned 60 gallon long, we had two glass versa tops sitting atop the glass center brace, with the light strip on top of those, and this ALWAYS gave us problems with the tops collapsing into the water if you moved them the wrong way...it was a constant disaster. I'd like to get a self-contained hood and light combo that fits the top of the tank perfectly (as on my 10 gallon) but would like to keep a wooden canopy atop the tank with the matching stand...

Yet, looking at Petsmart's and Petco's sites, they don't seem to offer anything like this -- everything appears to be these "kits" in the larger sizes, which we don't need, but I suppose we'd have to go to one of our local stores and pick out a separate tank, hood, canopy and stand, right? I was thinking of going with an Aqueon tank this time around, but I don't seem to see any "packages" which bundle a tank, stand, canopy and hood/light. 

Petsmart/Petco are the only stores locally in my area that actually carry fish tanks and supplies, believe it or not, so would I be looking at ordering this kind of setup online? If so, is it safe to have a glass tank shipped to you? Further, where can I put together a tank, stand, canopy and hood -- which manufacturer?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated; thank you!!


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I remember when I was setting up my 20 gallon and was shopping around for a tank, I'd noticed that Petsmart and Petco only had the kits on-line, but if you actually go to the store, they have tanks in every shape and size you could want. I'd set mine up with separate components. I think at one of those stores sometimes have tanks tanks on sale for a dollar a gallon...Also, Petsmarts prices were better than Petco's if you decide to go that route. I got the rest of the equipment...filters, lightstrip, heater, etc. Fostersandsmith.com. Their prices are really good and if you spend over $49 dollars, shipping is free...


----------



## joeRockhead (Jul 30, 2012)

i recently bought this 60g [email protected]
Marineland® 60 Gallon Heartland Aquarium Ensemble - Black - Fish - Sale - PetSmart
or
Aqueon 45 Gallon Aquarium Ensemble with Stand - Specialty Pet Month - Featured Products - PetSmart
good luck


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you, both! Indeed, I checked a local Petsmart yesterday, and they had some tanks and stands with packages -- but it seemed like the largest one they sold was a Marineland 60 gallon that didn't look all that big, to be honest, and the rest were smallish bowfronts at like 46 gallons or so. 

I will check out the websites, once again, once our house is back in order and repairs are done -- we're still quite a bit a ways away...

Thank you, both, again for your assistance!


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

joeRockhead said:


> i recently bought this 60g [email protected]
> Marineland® 60 Gallon Heartland Aquarium Ensemble - Black - Fish - Sale - PetSmart
> or
> Aqueon 45 Gallon Aquarium Ensemble with Stand - Specialty Pet Month - Featured Products - PetSmart
> good luck


The problem with these, joe, is that you can't order them online, and we don't have the right kind of vehicle to go pick the stand AND tank up nor do we know anyone with a truck of some kind...I checked with the dimwit manager of my local Petsmart yesterday and he claimed they don't do to-the-house delivery, which is pretty much what we need. He too suggested checking the website; but when I do, it's setups like you cited in which we can't get the stand and tank delivered via online but only through stores...

We don't know what we're going to do yet; additionally, my wife is talking about liking the bowfront tanks now (even though this whole disaster originally had me teetering on the brink of a divorce).


----------

